# Smoke/Mist coming from vents



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

After not having driven my b14 for about a 2 months or so(just idling),I decided I'll drive it to work .When I get about half ways there I started seeing smoke coming out of my vents.It was really cold but I didn't even turn the heat on.I've searched and come up with nothing even though I suspect the heater core.Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

well, that depends...is it smoke, or steam? Sounds like a heater core...and if it is in fact steam, it is definately a heater core.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

did it have a smell to it? was the car over heating? fluid on the floor boards? what color smoke / steam?


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

nope it didn't have a smell and the car was not overheating.Actually I thought I was frying my radio so I snatched the face off.It was like 30 degrees that morning but that evening on my way home, it warmed up to like 60 and I didn't see anything.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

so it doesnt do it anymore or does it still do it?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

condensation built up in your vents do to tempurature change?


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Well i haven't driven it in a couple of days but I plan on testing it out today even thoughit's like 60 outside.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

well when you do it check back and tell us the results


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

When I went to look at now my SE-R, when I turned on the AC it blew loads of smoke out for about 30-60 seconds. The guy laughed and said it hasnt been driven in months so its just dust. Nothing now, just like it should be. It didnt have any smell, hell it was probably just dust. How long did you leave your air on when you did that?


----------

